# Wanted: Plug-In to Assign Star Ratings



## Grayson (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi:

My editing workflow includes a gallery software that records my client's image selections  in an *.xls file format.

I need a plug-in which will assign a star rating to the files contained in the *.xls file.

I currently have to rate the images by hand, which is both time consuming and error prone.

Does anyone know of a plug-in which will automate this process for me in Lr 6?

Thanks,

Grayson


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 15, 2015)

Take a look at this video showing my ListView plugin's Excel add-in. You just create a formula and can then post values to Lr.


----------



## Grayson (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi John:

Does your product work with Lr6?  If so, I would be interested in a trial version.


----------

